# Edited PS file from LR4 unable to save



## mbigalke (Apr 20, 2012)

From LR4 after editing photo in PS CS5 (with LR adjustments), I go to save and I get the following error: Could not save because write access was not granted. The file does show up in LR but without the PS edits. All software is current version. Files reside on a network drive, it works fine from local drive. Also works fine if I go back to LR3 version. Help....

Thanks, Mike


----------



## clee01l (Apr 20, 2012)

mbigalke said:


> ...Could not save because write access was not granted. ... Files reside on a network drive, it works fine from local drive. Also works fine if I go back to LR3 version.


You do not have the network server permissions correct.   Are you trying to save from within PS?  How does PS reference the file path?  Is this different from how it is referenced in LR?  Does the NAS drive have the same mount point in both LR and PS?


----------



## mbigalke (Apr 20, 2012)

clee01l said:


> You do not have the network server permissions correct.   Are you trying to save from within PS?  How does PS reference the file path?  Is this different from how it is referenced in LR?  Does the NAS drive have the same mount point in both LR and PS?



Yes, saving within PS. Network persmissions are no different than set-up in LR3 which does work. I've forwarded this onto my IT guy also. thanks.....


----------

